

One Week to Profit - pauljarvis
http://oneweek.bumpsale.co/

======
jasondoesstuff
Thanks for sharing this Paul! I created One Week To Profit and want to help
business owners, especially freelancers and entrepreneurs, uncover hidden
profits in their businesses. This 7-day course is a handful of lessons I've
learned over the years that I continue to share with people over and over
again. Because I share this info so much, I decided to make a course out of it
and sell it in a fun way that I hadn't seen done before.

